# Bootsangeln vor Kiel-Schilksee?



## Dorsch-Schnappi (9. August 2005)

Hallo Kieler und Ortskundige,

wegen schlechter Erfahrungen beim Slippen meines Bootes bei anlandigem Wind in Hohenfelde habe ich beschlossen, nur noch in Schilksee zu Slippen.

Da ich nur ein kleines und offenes 4m-Boot mit 30 PS habe, möchte ich bei diesem Schietwetter jedoch nicht allzu weit rausfahren. Wer hat Erfahrungen, wie es mit Dorsch "vor der Kieler Haustür" aussieht? Mein Echolot zeigte mir dort teilweise Tiefen bis 13m. 

Das Wetter soll ja zum Wochenende etwas besser werden. Möchte mein Glück am 13. oder 14. versuchen und bin daher für schnelle Antworten dankbar. :l


----------



## Alleskönner (9. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln vor Kiel-Schilksee?*

Ich war ganz oft schon in Schilksee hab aber erst einmal mit nem Privat Boot dort geangelt!Daher das du einen 30ps hast würde ich bis zum Leuchturm fahren,dort hatten wir immer gute fänge!Dort hatte ich auch meinen 1 Dorsch gefangen,gleich ein 19pf:q.
Sonst hatte wir immer nur von Strande aus an der Mauer geangelt und recht gut gefangen!


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln vor Kiel-Schilksee?*

Moin Moin ,
versuch mal die "K" Tonne, steht echt ein  " K "druff  :q ,  kurz vorm Leuchturm Lotzenstation.

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Alleskönner (9. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln vor Kiel-Schilksee?*



			
				hornhechteutin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin ,
> versuch mal die "K" Tonne, steht echt ein  " K "druff  :q ,  kurz vorm Leuchturm Lotzenstation.
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael


Da meine ich ja:q.Bin nur nicht auf den Namen Lotzenstation und die K Tonne gekommen:m


----------



## forellenudo (10. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln vor Kiel-Schilksee?*

Mein Sohn hat recht,am Lotsenleuchturm und drum rum haben wir immer gute Dorsche gefangen,und du hast den Vorteil das du noch näher ran fahren kannst als die Kutter,wenn die MS Nordland von Kiel Strande rausfährt,ist der Leuchtturm immer die erste stelle die der Kapitän anfährt,und bei der Rückfahrt nochmal,die Stelle ist ungefähr um die 15m Tief.


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln vor Kiel-Schilksee?*



			
				Alleskönner schrieb:
			
		

> Lotzenstation



Da wohnt doch der Räuber Hotzenplotz oder?


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln vor Kiel-Schilksee?*

Die Ecke ist sehr witterungsabhängig. Wenn das Wesser warm ist, kann man dort oft nichts mehr fangen. Mußt etwas auf die Temperaturen achten. In der kalten Jahreszeit gibts dort wirklich viel Dorsch.
Schau dir mal die Stoller Rinne an. Der Stoller Grund liegt direkt vor der Förde und ist von Rinnen durchzogen. Da drückt natürlich auch der Strom durch.


----------



## Torskfisk (10. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln vor Kiel-Schilksee?*

...oder du slippst in Marina Wendtorf ? und fährst zur K-Tonne. Wenn Dorsch nicht so recht will hast du dort auch gute Chancen auf Platte. An manchen Tagen ist es auch östlich der Fahrrinne gut auf Dorsch.


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (10. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln vor Kiel-Schilksee?*

Auf Platte ist eine gute Idee. Werde ich sicher dort probieren. An der Tonne K habe ich im Juli schon mal gefischt, es war an dem Tag aber auch abends noch sehr warm und das Wasser wie ein Teich.
1x Dorsch 45 cm und einen kleineren, der natürlich wieder schwimmt.

Aber Slippen in Wentdorf? Nach meiner Info kann man dort nur Kranen (Rein/raus jeweils 36,- Euronen!) oder aber die Holzslippe für Jollen benutzen. Diese ist aber mit dem PKW nicht befahrbar.

Danke auch an alle Anderen für die Antworten und Tipps. Ich habe Euch alle lieb und nehme Euch in meine Buddy-Liste auf ;-)


----------



## Macker (10. August 2005)

*AW: Bootsangeln vor Kiel-Schilksee?*

Wenn du Richtung Leuchtturm fährst kommst du am Kleverberg (gelb schwarze
Tonne) vorbei, oftmals super für Dorschund ab mitteAugust immer Für Hering
gut.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Peste rapitor (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bootsangeln vor Kiel-Schilksee?*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich auch vom Ufer Angeln kann am Schilksee,oder ist da alles gesperrt?
Danke euch


----------

